# Polish String Quartets



## Head_case

Dare I ask - what are you listening to in this field lol.

This is the genre which probably led me towards the string quartet as my preferred chamber music medium, starting with Szymanowski's two string quartets.

I'm really loving the late 20th century repertoire (not easy listening for those with a romantic persuasion!). Much of this new music comes to me just from following string quartet groups who I've seen live or being following since college - especially the Silesian Quartet, and the Wilanow Quartet. The Silesian Quartet have just released Bargielski's string quartets:










There's something unusually allegorical about his music for me: string quartet no.IV [of VI] introduces by a punctuated throbbing pulsation of the cello and is entitled 'Burning Time'. The existential dread which arises from listening to this music is really compelling. Then its transformation, almost seamlessly into string quartet no.V "The Time that's passed" releases the tension back into strong colorations of moods: 'Feuilles volantes''; 'Burlesque'; 'Nocturne' (evoking Dutilleux's Ainsi La Nuit); ' Tango melancolique' (like...have you ever heard...?!)...'Romance sans paroles'.

I confess I am more of a purist, and anything else tacked onto a string quartet tends to perturb me so when I saw a clarinet quintet, and an accordion quintet in addition to the six string quartets, I was curious. Clarinet quintets don't come by my way often and this one is sublime (York Bowen's beautiful clarinet quintet being the last). The accordion quintet ...wow. What an aural soundscape..!

Some might be able to hear samples on Googleplay (I can't). But the double CD is impeccable. It has a fascinating booklet expanding on Bargielski's distinctive background and identity, which has no direct comparison with his contemporaries, Szymanski, Lason or Knapik, nor any of the narrowness associated with the sonorities of Lutoslawski and Penderecki.

If you're willing to try late 20th century repertoire, this CD release is a reason to feel excited about music once more


----------



## Ukko

Nice job, this post, _Head_case._. A bit more regarding the quintets would be good, too.


----------



## Art Rock

From the top of my head, my CD collecion has string quartets by
Bacewicz
Baird
Gorecki
Lutoslawski
Noskowski
Szymanowski

The Bargielski you posted is unknown to me - goes on the list.


----------



## Head_case

Hilltroll72 said:


> Nice job, this post, _Head_case._. A bit more regarding the quintets would be good, too.


I'm really narrow and focussed lol. It has to be string quartet proper, or my anxiety goes up 

I wonder what you'd make of Rafael Augustyn's string quartet No. 2 1/2 (lol!) and his string quartet scored with dynamics: 'con flauto ad libitum'. The string quartet is played, with a sliver of the flute in the background, creating a sound mesh like organism which seems to throb alive.










Augustyn also scores for string quartet and soprano voice (does this count as a quintet) - fans of Ginastera; Schoeberg; Boykan; Schafer who like soprano and string quartet are in for a treat.


----------



## Head_case

Art Rock said:


> From the top of my head, my CD collecion has string quartets by
> Bacewicz
> Baird
> Gorecki
> Lutoslawski
> Noskowski
> Szymanowski
> 
> The Bargielski you posted is unknown to me - goes on the list.


Wow - your string quartet collection is almost identical to mine (well, it is a subset of mine lol) 

The Baird String Quartets are elusive: I have only ever succeeded in finding "Play" when it was released mainstream by the Quatuor Dafo. Otherwise, I knew him from the Psychodrama and choral works as a student and kept hoping for more. Any ideas where the rest of his string quartets are published?

You'll love the Bargielski - I haven't heard anything quite like it. It's a completely different sound world than the Alexsander Lason and his student, Alexsander Nowak, who is coming out with a new release too. Lason's work is hard to get unless by digital file. I really dread this contemporary shift to digital media: nothing beats flicking through the extensive CD booklet notes in detail at the same time as listening to the music.

Well, maybe listening to music and flicking through the vinyl LP sleeve notes


----------



## Art Rock

Well, maybe I do not have any Baird string quartet after all - my memory tricked me. I was convinced I had it as a filler on a Gorecki disk. I do have three CD's of orchestral music by him though.

On the other hand, apparently I do have Penderecki and Zelenski quartets in addition to the above.


----------



## Head_case

Is that the Olympia release collection (Scene for Cello & Harp/Orchestra); Concerto Lugubre for Viola/Orchestra & 'Tommorow'/Psychodrama?

This is the set I had. I was fortunate to listen to his work growing up. Everyone else was listening to George Michael lol. He's definitely not Polish. 

Love the Wlaydslaw Zelenski string quartets. His writing style is so elegant that I strayed  His piano quartet in the romantic Polish style is a defining moment in Polish piano quartet literature.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, I have these three:
View attachment 8960

View attachment 8961

View attachment 8962


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have Szymanowsky's two on an ASV disc coupled with Bacewicz's 4th and I also have Gorecki's 1st on Nonesuch. The ones I want to hear next are those by Penderecki and Panufnik.


----------



## Head_case

That must be the Maggini Quartet set on the ASV then.

I started my initiation into the string quartet after ditching Beethoven for Szymanowski and listening to the Varsovia String Quartet interpretation - it was released in about 1981:










This is the one which started it all off: the Varsovia String Quartet won the prestigious Harmonie Musique Panorama Diamond Compact Disc Recording of the Year award (bearing in mind the year - ground breaking for CD releases) and the Belgian Caecilia Prix de L'Union de la Presse Musicale Belge - kind of like the Critics Choice Awards. For a relatively unknown Polish composer then, it catapulted Szymanowski into the Polish consciousness: the Wilanow Quartet; Silesian Quartet had recorded it nationally for Poland, so there were plenty of interpretations. These CDs/LPs only made their way out to the west by drip feed. After the Varsovia Quartet release, the Carmina Quartet scooped the Gramaphone reviews in the UK, and wider critics press (Diapason D'or etc).










Both are superbly recorded; The Varsovia Quartet recording barely showing its age on an analogue recording. I find their interpretation edges slightly more opulently intoxicatingly Szymanowski than the Carmina Quartet which is also an excellent first rate recording. My only beef with the commercialisation of two Szymanowski's string quartets with over 10 other string quartet recordings, is that none of the ones I've heard, have the same kind of effortlessly engaging virtuosity as these two exemplary recordings. The Royal String Quartet who had some great reviews take the Szymanowski No.I at a palpably slower pace; the Silesian Quartet recording is rather thin and fierce at the higher register, and the Wilanow Recording pleasingly delivered, but not on a recording par as the Pavane Recording or the Denon recordings.

Penderecki's string quartets are often coupled with Szymanowski; I must have duplicated these ones about 4 times without trying..! I found his choral work more interesting than his string quartet work, although his influence has been very intense on the Polish string quartet.

Panufnik's only string quartets known to me are by the Chilingirian Quartet who brought out three string quartets and two string sextets (including the achingly beautiful 'Song to the Virgin Mary'). It's well played and typical of the Chilingirian's tonal sealing which is very smoothly delivered.

The Bacewicz Recordings I'm familiar with are the middle quartets on Olympia - some epic classic never re-issued performances on these. I was tempted to switch and duplicate with the Amar Corde Quartet who have recorded the whole cycle but decided against it, as this is completely OCD completist/obsessional to get the whole string quartet cycle!


----------



## Aramis

Another super-ultra rarity I have and wasn't mentioned is E flat major quartet by Apolinary Szeluto, avaiable at DUX label along with other chamber music of his. String quartets of Moniuszko are rather little, tuneful works that can be pleasing when one enjoys middle-romantic style. To be found with Dobrzyński E minor quartet (also romantic) on one release by... DUX.

Also:











On the side note, Head Case, this rather recent CD may be of some interest to you: http://www.polskienagrania.com.pl/u...cd/Muzyka_klasyczna/Polish_Violin_Sonatas.JPG


----------



## elgar's ghost

Very informative, H_c - thank you.


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> [...]
> On the side note, Head Case, this rather recent CD may be of some interest to you: http://www.polskienagrania.com.pl/u...cd/Muzyka_klasyczna/Polish_Violin_Sonatas.JPG


Because the cellist is wearing a lampshade?


----------



## Aramis

Hilltroll72 said:


> Because the cellist is wearing a lampshade?


John, this is CD with violin sonatas. There is no cellist. Get over it, I'll be right there for you if you'll need me... be strong.


----------



## Head_case

Wow - thanks for the interesting recommendations! (And where have you been? )

The Dobrzyński coupling with the Moniuszko is an early favourite - Dux certainly brings out some of the interesting Polish releases - like Patosz' Cellovator - which makes up for the lampshade in the sonata.

Now to work my way through the youtube clips...


----------



## jurianbai

According to the list of Polish composers, Paul Vranicky is Polish, that the string quartet I most listened to .. lol. 

I owned Szymanowski, three years ago under your recommendations. It's by Royal String Quartet couple with Ludomir Rozycki. Then I also see two known composers, Henrick Wieniewski (he got string quartet, but nobody recorded it?) and Karol Lipinski (good violin concertos).

Then Weinberg, Henryck Gorecki, Penderecki (better like his violin concertos).


----------



## principe

I can strongly recommend two magnificent recordings, in superb SACD, from the Polish label Be Ar Ton. One deals with the neglected but great Polish composer of 19th century Zarebski, containing his amazing Piano Quintet and some Piano Works.
The other one is a whole String Quartet SACD with the First Quartet of Moniuszko in d minor, the Second of Szymanowski, op.56, and the Fourth of Bacewitz. They are first class productions of some of (what the label calls) _Pearls of Polish Music_.
On the more familiar Dux, there is a fine CD with Dobrzynski' s String Quartet No. 1 in e minor and the first two String Quartets by Moniuszko. 
On Dux, there is a whole disc containing the 3 String Quartets, the String Trio and the Clarinet Quartet by Penderecki.
On CD Accord, there is an interesting CD with the two Quartets of Szymanowski and Lutoslawski' s String Quartet.
Finally, on Naxos, there is a CD, dedicated to the Chamber Music with Clarinet by Tansman, containing the Triptyque for String Quartet.

Principe


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> John, this is CD with violin sonatas. There is no cellist. Get over it, I'll be right there for you if you'll need me... be strong.


Thank God! I need you to understand that the lampshade is worn by the cellist in the 2nd picture you posted, not in the link I inadvertently quoted. Please attend.


----------



## Prodromides

Head_case said:


> Much of this new music comes to me just from following string quartet groups who I've seen live or being following since college - especially the Silesian Quartet, and the Wilanow Quartet...
> 
> ...Clarinet quintets don't come by my way often ...


Since you are a follower of the Silesian Quartet, I recommend Etcetera's 2-CD set of the complete music for string quartet by Alexandre Tansman:










Surprising that these Tansman quartets haven't been mentioned in a thread specifically about Polish chamber music. This album was issued 20 years ago and I consider it essential for those who like Tansman's music.

Regarding clarinet quintets, I find Benjamin Frankel's clarinet quintet (from the 1950s) to be enchanting, a recording of which was released on one of CPO's volumes of Frankel music.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> According to the list of Polish composers, Paul Vranicky is Polish, that the string quartet I most listened to .. lol.


I haven't heard his works yet. Is it romantic Polish...?

Every year, a new group record the Szymanowski string quartets - the rate is phenomenal. The Akademos Quartet have recorded it, and paired it with Szymanski's Two Pieces for String Quartet. I haven't heard it yet, but given the Silesian Quartet's recording of the Szymanski chamber works, it isn't that competitive.

Of the Polish ones, it's the Szymanowski two violin concertos and the Karlowicz which I enjoy most.

Weinberg is Soviet/Russian. The sirenesque 'Quasi Una Fantasia' is my favourite Gorecki string quartet. The 'Songs are Sung' no. III quartet is rather strangely different from the style I came to associate with Gorecki. It's enjoyable, but rather lighter in mood.


----------



## Head_case

Prodromides said:


> Since you are a follower of the Silesian Quartet, I recommend Etcetera's 2-CD set of the complete music for string quartet by Alexandre Tansman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising that these Tansman quartets haven't been mentioned in a thread specifically about Polish chamber music. This album was issued 20 years ago and I consider it essential for those who like Tansman's music.


Already got this - just under 2 decades ago 

The Triptych and the furious pace of the String Quartet No.I are my favourites. Tansman's neoclassicism shows its Boulanger influence and the motifs of the neoclassism are very well written. I'm not sure why it didn't get any more airplay, given Tansman's fame was heightened by Segovia's guitar work (he wrote much for the guitar and orchestra). What is striking to note about the Silesian Quartet's playing of the Tansman String Quartets with the Bargielski' String Quartets - is the incredible sonorism in the latter - the strings and sealing have an emotional evocative power which leaves me feeling like Bargielski's work is a contemporary distillation of Szymanowski's own works in his own microlanguage. Whereas Joanna Brudzowicz was hailed as Szymanowski's successor with her award winning string quartets (also by the Varsovia Quartet), I don't find these on the same par as the Bargielski works. The Tansman works are very rhythmically paced and at times lyrically persuasive. Definitely written in his time and stylistically neoclassical - much more affable than the Bacewicz quartets to start off with in the neoclassical era.


----------



## Aramis

Absolute freak could also reach for Roman Statkowski's quartet(s). It's post-romantic geezer whose opera, Maria, was recently rediscovered, recorded and released. I don't know of any CD but there is E minor quartet ripped from radio broadcast by Quartet Varsovia. I guess it's legal to download therefore, so I'll provide the downoad link: http://chomikuj.pl/pomorzanindw/Muzyka+polska/Statkowski+Roman/op.40+V+Kwartet+sm.+e-moll

there is no English version of the site and you have to register in order to download (for free), but when you want to reach sunken treasure chest it can't and shouldn't be easy. GOOD LUCK... SAILOR... IF YOU DARE...


----------



## Quartetfore

Since we are on the subject of Polish string quartets, I came upon an interesting quote this morning in the New York Times. Lutoslawski told a member of the LaSalle Quartet which gave the premiere of his String Quartet in 1965, that "each particular player is supposed not to know what the others are doing, or at least to perform his part as if he were to hear nothing except that which he is playing himself"
I don`t know the work myself-- it is outside my own interest in the genre. For those who know it, what are your thoughts about the statement and the work its self.
The Quartet was played this weekend in New York City by the Philharmonia Quartett Berlin.


----------



## jurianbai

That's must be the antithesis of string quartet in concept!! Interesting.

Head_case, Paul Vranicky is late Classical era, obviously not your most interest era, lol.

trivially when I see the map, Poland is as big as Germany.


----------



## Head_case

principe said:


> I can strongly recommend two magnificent recordings, in superb SACD, from the Polish label Be Ar Ton. One deals with the neglected but great Polish composer of 19th century Zarebski, containing his amazing Piano Quintet and some Piano Works.


Cool - I'm always in need of discovering another Polish record label. When Olympia went *sob*, it was trying to track down the Polskie Nagrania releases...and then the Pavane ones...then Dux....and Accord (now that is a great label! ...and now Be Ar Ton 

The Zarebski piano quintet is a great classic. I haven't come across a bad version of this yet - the Wilanow Quintet and the Polish Quintet (did I just make that up?) as well as the Varsovia Quartet Versions are the ones I listen to. It's very rewarding.

Trying to track down the recordings by the Generation 78' group isn't easy. Vintage 33' is easy - maybe we need another decade or so .... :/

Thanks - I suspected Vranicky was too early for my taste. I do like Twardowski and Kilar (haven't tracked down his string quartets either).

Aramis - that site you've linked requires payment in Zlotys!


----------



## Head_case

Quartetfore said:


> Since we are on the subject of Polish string quartets, I came upon an interesting quote this morning in the New York Times. Lutoslawski told a member of the LaSalle Quartet which gave the premiere of his String Quartet in 1965, that "each particular player is supposed not to know what the others are doing, or at least to perform his part as if he were to hear nothing except that which he is playing himself"
> I don`t know the work myself-- it is outside my own interest in the genre. For those who know it, what are your thoughts about the statement and the work its self.


This is classic Lutoslawski: the merger of aleatory elements which are played by chance, in juxtaposition to create his soundscape.

I think it is exactly the reason why he went straight off my radar and I would have binned all of his works, had it not been coupled with more interesting quartets. Philosophically speaking, his theoretical underpinnings for his quartet writings have neither the reverence and skillful intuition as his then contemporaries (Gorecki; Baird; Penderecki).

I confess, when I first listened to the Lutoslawski string quartet, it was a great disappointment. Decades later - it's still a great disappointment. It's with great pleasure that he never wrote another one. How on earth it ever got scripted into the 20th century canonic string quartet literature from Poland is probably more to do with his reputation and innovation in this aleatory form. Ultimately, aleatory is aleatory. It requires no skill; it requires the denuding of any preconception of skill: however far from regressing music back to its primeval 'soup' of elements which when stirred randomly, coalesce to form some great and magnificent masterpiece, it sounds like a chance mess played by out of synch players whose script is to 'scrape' and snarl the instrument as if it's trying for a car MOT road test.

PS - this is THE one Polish string quartet I really have no interest in. Well done Lutoslawski


----------



## Head_case

> there is no English version of the site and you have to register in order to download (for free), but when you want to reach sunken treasure chest it can't and shouldn't be easy. GOOD LUCK... SAILOR... IF YOU DARE...


How come your Polish is so good?

i really don't know how to register. I tried several buttons, and it just seemed to want either 0.99 zlotys or 2.00 zlotys.


----------



## Aramis

> The Zarebski piano quintet is a great classic. I haven't come across a bad version of this yet - the Wilanow Quintet and the Polish Quintet (did I just make that up?) as well as the Varsovia Quartet Versions are the ones I listen to. It's very rewarding.


I'm great fan of Zarębski, the quintet was recently performed on Chopin and his Europe festival with Martha Argerich on piano. It's the recording you should get if you like strong, massive sound of piano. It gets really fierce with her playing.



Head_case said:


> Aramis - that site you've linked requires payment in Zlotys!





> i really don't know how to register. I tried several buttons, and it just seemed to want either 0.99 zlotys or 2.00 zlotys.


No, it doesn't, you get 80 MB for free each week. You did hit the payment button to extend the limit. Apparently you'd like to get that quartet so I'll send you PM with some guidance.


----------



## Head_case

Hey thanks Aramis!

I'm just trying to decipher the English code word for 'hamster' and 'soup' in that message lol. I'll get there eventually...even if I'm on a hamster powered laptop which is very [email protected]


----------



## Quartetfore

Head Case, Lutoslawski did notate the rhythms but specified that they be interpreted freely by the musicians. He once it was a protest against 19th century forms like "hugh symphonies"


----------



## Head_case

I wonder what he would have thought of his Paganini variations winning the Grieg Competition lol. Strange irony, that his free rhythm should appease the exponent of the huge symphony...


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> I haven't heard his works yet. Is it romantic Polish...?
> 
> Every year, a new group record the Szymanowski string quartets - the rate is phenomenal. The Akademos Quartet have recorded it, and paired it with Szymanski's Two Pieces for String Quartet. I haven't heard it yet, but given the Silesian Quartet's recording of the Szymanski chamber works, it isn't that competitive.
> 
> Of the Polish ones, it's the Szymanowski two violin concertos and the Karlowicz which I enjoy most.
> 
> Weinberg is Soviet/Russian. The sirenesque 'Quasi Una Fantasia' is my favourite Gorecki string quartet. The 'Songs are Sung' no. III quartet is rather strangely different from the style I came to associate with Gorecki. It's enjoyable, but rather lighter in mood.


It's clear in my wandering that the Szymanowski SQs stand out. Silesian, Varsovia, Carmina, Maggini all did it for me. However, I chose Maggini for a little more edge in tone, and the impressive recording quality--playful back-and-forth interchange was at times breathtakingly captured.

I thank this thread for getting me off my Polish-chamber-music-butt, so as to actually order. Also ordered, Zimerman et al for Bacewicz.

This stuff had been on the back burner for too long. More to come. Hopefully, the complete Penderecki SQs are on one CD soon. The Lutoslawski? Who knows.


----------



## Head_case

The two Szymanowski string quartets are amazing. Just the first few bars of the string quartet no. I ...it commands complete stillness in anticipation of a moonlit landscape unfolding the drama of suffused emotions and heady intoxication. There is no doubt however, that these two exemplary Polish string quartets demand ...absolutely necessarily ....the listener's full attention. 

Well that's what I think. However when a friend came over and listened, remarked on how irritating she found it - like the sound track of little mice scuttling across a yard as a big black cat tried to maul them. 

If that's what she thought, wait until she hears the new Bargielski string quartets ...and it's a double CD too lol.


----------



## Head_case

...not to forget the rather interesting and popular contemporary Polish composer ...Zbiegniew Preisner, famous for his collaborations with the film director, Kleislowski (Three Colours, Red, White, Blue...La Double Vie de Veronique).

This is one of my favourite non-quartet pieces:






He writes it in the film, about a girl called Veronique, who has a double life. She goes on search for the music of a mysterious medieval composer called van den Budenmeyer. The film is more about choice: the existential choice which we face, and in a parallel life, one in France, the other in Poland, her double life only briefly cross ... in a glimpse ..of near self-awareness, but not quite. The sickness unto death befalls her Polish doppelganger who fails to make authentic choices: Veronique drops dead whilst performing van den Budenmeyer's concerto.

Don't you love a happy ending! 

Anyway - Preisner wrote some very interesting music, some using minor aspects of the string quartet, but mostly he's known as a Polish film composer. His Reqiuem for my friend is very beautiful too. As it is, of the contemporary Polish composers whose music is translated into string quartet, it's probably this one which made me perk up:

http://www.myspace.com/kwartet.opium/music/songs/wojciech-kilar-orawa-87723292










'Orawa', one of Wojiech Kilar's most popular pieces, finally gets transcribed into string quartet!


----------



## jurianbai

Indeed, just listen to Moniuszko two string quartets. They are really fine, love those. The first quartet in the CD,by Dobrzynski in Em also lovely one. They are by Camerata Quartet.

Then move to Noskowski, only two String Quartet no.1 and 2. in a CD by The Four String Quartet. According to the booklet is it four of quartets, no.3 in Em and Humorous Quartet. All from 1874 to 1885 time range. Noskowski's sounds more late Classical than the Moniuszko and Dobrynski. Like these as well. Just check , there is a Violin Sonata recorded as well, that's should be great to have.

Then Franciszek Lessel is the earliest, b 1780. The CD by Wilanow SQ only recorded no.8 in Bb and a Flute quartet in G. Classical Era style, sweet and safe.

So, that much to dig from the region I realized, and enjoy your discussion on the pieces in this thread now.


----------



## ptr

No one seems to have mentioned the Shostakovich deciple *Krzysztof Meyer*?

He wrote a number of quite fine quartets, thirteen I think, *Naxos* has released three volumes with the Wieniawski Quartet. I also have two of the quartets (11 & 12) on *Acte Prealable* with the Wilanow String Quartet, who premièred most of the quartets!

I like Meyer's Quartets quite a lot, but then I like stuff that are steeped in the Shostakovich tradition... 

/ptr


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Indeed, just listen to Moniuszko two string quartets. They are really fine, love those. The first quartet in the CD,by Dobrzynski in Em also lovely one. They are by Camerata Quartet.
> 
> Then move to Noskowski, only two String Quartet no.1 and 2. in a CD by The Four String Quartet. According to the booklet is it four of quartets, no.3 in Em and Humorous Quartet. All from 1874 to 1885 time range. Noskowski's sounds more late Classical than the Moniuszko and Dobrynski. Like these as well. Just check , there is a Violin Sonata recorded as well, that's should be great to have.


The Noskowski string quartets and his piano quartet, which has been successfully coipled with Zelenski's is an absolute late romantic pre-Szymanowski gem which was brought to us about 15 years ago by Olympia. Its great to see Acte Prealable take off where Olympia left off. The Noskowski string quartets haven't been recorded before so these are essential readings. He is, as you know, Szymanowski's famous teacher and thankfully his work was not eclipsed like Szymanowski's. Moniuszko's fame as an opera and song writer precedes his string quartet literature. I still hold on nostalgically to much of his vocal choral music although he was way too prolific.


----------



## Head_case

ptr said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the Shostakovich deciple *Krzysztof Meyer*?
> 
> He wrote a number of quite fine quartets, thirteen I think, *Naxos* has released three volumes with the Wieniawski Quartet. I also have two of the quartets (11 & 12) on *Acte Prealable* with the Wilanow String Quartet, who premièred most of the quartets!
> 
> I like Meyer's Quartets quite a lot, but then I like stuff that are steeped in the Shostakovich tradition...
> 
> /ptr


I mentioned him ages ago but obviously he hasn't hit the cool radar yet if only a handful of us care to comment.

The Wilanow Quartet readings are my favourites although I started collecting the Wienawski Quartet cycle (3 vols) and was pleasantly surprised by their fluency with his compositions. The Wilanow Quartet readings of no XII and no XIII are splendid. Shostakovich was indeed his model for his only cycle which has outspawned Shostakovich himself (at least 17 now?)


----------



## Head_case

ptr said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the Shostakovich deciple *Krzysztof Meyer*?
> 
> He wrote a number of quite fine quartets, thirteen I think, *Naxos* has released three volumes with the Wieniawski Quartet. I also have two of the quartets (11 & 12) on *Acte Prealable* with the Wilanow String Quartet, who premièred most of the quartets!
> 
> I like Meyer's Quartets quite a lot, but then I like stuff that are steeped in the Shostakovich tradition...
> 
> /ptr


I mentioned him ages ago but obviously he hasn't hit the cool radar yet if only a handful of us care to comment.

The Wilanow Quartet readings are my favourites although I started collecting the Wienawski Quartet cycle (3 vols) and was pleasantly surprised by their fluency with his compositions. The Wilanow Quartet readings of no XII and no XIII are splendid. Shostakovich was indeed his model for his only cycle which has outspawned Shostakovich himself (at least 17 now?)


----------



## Andante Largo

All my favorite Polish string quartets come from the 19th century, and these are: 

Dobrzyński - String Quartet in E minor, Op. 7
Lessel - String Quartet No. 8 in B-flat major, Op. 19
Noskowski - String Quartet No. 1
Noskowski - String Quartet No. 2
Noskowski - String Quartet No. 3 in E minor 'Fantasy Quartet'
Żeleński - String Quartet in F major, Op. 28
Żeleński - String Quartet in A major, Op. 42


----------



## SanAntone

ptr said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the Shostakovich deciple *Krzysztof Meyer*?
> 
> He wrote a number of quite fine quartets, thirteen I think, *Naxos* has released three volumes with the Wieniawski Quartet. I also have two of the quartets (11 & 12) on *Acte Prealable* with the Wilanow String Quartet, who premièred most of the quartets!
> 
> I like Meyer's Quartets quite a lot, but then I like stuff that are steeped in the Shostakovich tradition...
> 
> /ptr





Head_case said:


> I mentioned him ages ago but obviously he hasn't hit the cool radar yet if only a handful of us care to comment.
> 
> The Wilanow Quartet readings are my favourites although I started collecting the Wienawski Quartet cycle (3 vols) and was pleasantly surprised by their fluency with his compositions. The Wilanow Quartet readings of no XII and no XIII are splendid. Shostakovich was indeed his model for his only cycle which has outspawned Shostakovich himself (at least 17 now?)


I always bring Meyer up as a major composer of string quartets in the 20th century. I have been collecting the Wienawski cycle and he keeps writing new quartets. The most recent, his 15th, was completed in 2017.


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> I always bring Meyer up as a major composer of string quartets in the 20th century. I have been collecting the Wienawski cycle and he keeps writing new quartets. The most recent, his 15th, was completed in 2017.


I bought every Naxos Meyer CD as they came out including the string quartets (up to #13). My favourite string quartet is #14, which I have by the Wieniowski Quartet, coupled with #4 (Label: Dux). I have no recordings of any Meyer quartets after #14, I don't even know how many he's composed in total.

I must be honest, I have not given any of them a serious, focused listen, so maybe my preference might change if I take the time to listen to the others! I think I prefer the piano trio, quartet & quintets. Obviously I need to give this music some airplay ........


----------



## SanAntone

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought every Naxos Meyer CD as they came out including the string quartets (up to #13). My favourite string quartet is #14, which I have by the Wieniowski Quartet, coupled with #4 (Label: Dux). I have no recordings of any Meyer quartets after #14, I don't even know how many he's composed in total.
> 
> I must be honest, I have not given any of them a serious, focused listen, so maybe my preference might change if I take the time to listen to the others! I think I prefer the piano trio, quartet & quintets. Obviously I need to give this music some airplay .....


I am a little confused. The Wieniawski String Quartet recorded the Naxos cycle of quartets 1-13, no 14th yet, at least not on Naxos. Has the Wieniawski String Quartet changed labels?


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> I am a little confused. The Wieniawski String Quartet recorded the Naxos cycle of quartets 1-13, no 14th yet, at least not on Naxos. Has the Wieniawski String Quartet changed labels?


I've no idea what went on with this. I bought #14 from Amazon UK and was a little confused myself!

P.S. That Dux CD is C/W the Quintet For 4 Saxophones, not the 4t quartet.


----------

